# Who should we draft?



## da Big Ticket (Jan 8, 2003)

I want to know who you think we should draft, personally I like all of the highschoolers and david west.


----------



## soulson11 (Sep 8, 2002)

delfino looks good to me


----------



## MiamiHeat03 (Mar 28, 2003)

James Lang


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*1st round options*

*Ndudi Ebi- Great talent and would be a wonderful fit out SF, yes he is young but very talented.










*Rick Rickert- Home town boy with shootings skills, could be a killer high low combo with KG at the PF and Rick at SF.










*Travis Outlaw- Athletic freak, another high school kid but can play the SF and has great potential.










*Marcus Moore- Big guard that can play the 1 or 2, good scorer and could help on defense.









*Dahntay Jones- World class defender, great competitor and super athlete, not a great shooter but we need a defender.









*James Lang- Big man with great potential, could turn out to be something, but again another high school kid.













I would comment on foreign players but I have never had the chance to watch them.


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

*2nd round options*

*Troy Bell- Would dominate on Minnesota, great scorer and Flip would make him into a awesome NBA player.










*Andre Emmett- Big strong guy that can post up, good scorer down low, could fill our 3 spot.










*Marcus Hatten- Very, very creative scorer, probably could pick him up off free agents as well, not a true PG but he can put the rock in the hole, and he is great at stealing the ball.










*Carl English- Could make the Wolves outside shooting improve right away.










*Keith Bogans- Fine athlete, can post up other 2's, very strong player that has improved every year. Ok defender and is a very strong rebounder.










*Ronald Dupree- A great athlete and would improve the Wolves athletic ability right away, fine defender and rebounder.










*Marquis Daniels- Sleeper prospect, great upside is a fine athlete and would improve the Wolves depth at the 1 or 2.


----------



## KGFORMVP (May 22, 2003)

*get a two guard please*

I like Dewayne Wade or Jarvis Hayes cause the wolves need a 2 guard bad there lineup is great otherwise

PG. Troy Hudson or Gary Payton(IF THEY CAN GET HIM)
SG. Anthony Peeler- weakest member of lineup
SF. Wally Sezercbiak
PF. KG
C. Rasho


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

SF SF SF hopefully we agree. Might trade for one and bench our pick, though.

Wally needs to 2. Peeler's middle name should be Bench.

We're not getting Wade. (Or Melo, obviously)

I advise against Rickert. Ughh, not right.

There's not a real front-runner, Jones might be nice. Flip might sneak a foreigner. Heck, he might get a PG. :dead:


----------



## Zach (May 11, 2003)

charles villanueva athletic highschooler rated the 7th best high school kid in the draft. i warched him play with lebron in the mcdonalds all american game i rate him number 2 . he can play sf pf or center i dont know his measurements though. but he could hang with lebron.:yes:


----------



## OZZY (Jun 14, 2002)

> charles villanueva athletic highschooler rated the 7th best high school kid in the draft. i warched him play with lebron in the mcdonalds all american game i rate him number 2 . he can play sf pf or center i dont know his measurements though. but he could hang with lebron.


 No he can't hang with LeBron, he only got those dunks because of the great passes LeBron gave to him. He just got wide open dunks, what is so impressive about that? And why again would the Wolves pick him anyway? He is a PF, so is KG, so why get him when you could get WAY better players in Outlaw and Ebi, or even Perkins or Lang, I would take any one of them over Villanueva. He can't shoot, he is not a great defender and he is stiff on offense and defense, not really agile. But he can get a cool dunk every once in a while?


----------



## ltrain99 (Apr 27, 2003)

In my mock i have u guys taking moore hes a good fit provide a good scoring guard off the bench


----------



## Vinsanity (May 28, 2002)

the raptors going to get daniels


----------



## hitokiri (May 22, 2003)

maybe the wolves get lucky and one of the Euro wingmen fall to them. Maybe Boris Diaw or Mickaël Pietrus. Reece gaines may even fall to them.


----------



## Jonathan Watters (Jul 20, 2002)

Of guys that might still be there late in the first round, Josh Howard and Dahntay Jones would both fill a need.


----------



## KG DA KID (Jun 8, 2002)

If Josh Howard was left I would take him. A 6-6 SG that can play defense. that would be good. Otherwise Ebi because he would do really well learning from KG. Second round Hatten or Bell. But my sleeper is 6-10 SF/PF Tommy Smith from Arizona St. He has length like KG and can handle the ball and pass. Another player who would do well learning from KG.


----------



## Cyberwolf (May 15, 2003)

As long as its a 2 or a quick 3 I will be happy. They Wolves MUST add someone who can play defense on the perimeter.

Also, while this isnt directly related, unless we draft Moore I would like to see the Wolves try to pick up Rafer Alston in the offseason as a backup PG.

Will someone please tell me the point of drafting ANOTHER PF?


----------



## bruno34115 (Apr 14, 2003)

i would definetly take delfino, a manu ginobili look a like would be just what we need. i dont think any of the 2nd/3rd tier high schoolers are very good and they are not the answer for the wolves. with the 26th pick they should take delfino and with the #52 pick they should take perhaps steve blake or maybe lorbek of michigan state


----------



## Carpe Diem (Jun 4, 2003)

They should take the best player available regardless of position. But do we draft potential or someone who can help right away? Delfino seems to be the popular pick of most T-Wolf fans, although Ebi and Perkins are more intriguing to me. The other foreigners whose names I can't say or pronounce seem to be "trendy" picks and I doubt McHale will go in that direction. They should pass on the hometown boys, neither will be impact players and both will have too much pressure on them playing in Minnesota.


----------



## Susan (Jun 7, 2003)

Holman


----------



## dmilesai (Jul 19, 2002)

> Originally posted by <b>Susan</b>!
> Holman


Are you in love with Holman?

In the 2nd round, I'd pick up Tommy Smith if he's still there. If not, Keith Bogans, Ronald Dupree, or Kirk Penney.


----------



## Susan (Jun 7, 2003)

He is such a good player and I would like to see him stay in the state. He was not played to the teams potential or his this last year with the Gophers, it was like he would just start getting hot on the court and Monson would pull him, I didn't get it. I have just in the last 2 years became fan of basketball so I dont know a whole lot about some things. 
This is the first draft that I am following. So there are many things I am learning and many things I am not aware of and just do not know. I do however hope that he does get to play NBA with some team. I had so much fun watching him and others on the Gopher team play its a shame they choked in Chicago.


----------



## EnTeRtHeAtMoS (Jun 9, 2003)

*We DONT need LORBEK*

First of all, Carlos Delfino wouldnt be too bad of a pick. He fills one of the Wolves 2 needs, a defense-based shooting gaurd who can shoot and he has great size. The other need is a big man to play next to KG. We dont necasarily need a Center! Why wouldnt 2 big PF's work?? How do u think Detroit pulled wins away all year, they dont have anything close to a true center. And for that other forward.... Lorbek is definately not the answer! Have you seen his stats?? have you seen him play?? i think not... The whole idea of being in the NBA has gone to his head and he should go back to college or participate in a lower-class league. 1st round we should pick Jerome Beasley, Brian Cook, or in the best-case scenario, David West. 2nd round should be concentrated on getting a guy like Dahntay Jones, Keith Bogans, Marcus Hatten, or Carl English. Because if we get our SG in the first round, there will be no big men left for our #55 pick!


----------



## RapsFan (Feb 4, 2003)

In the Mock Draft in the Fantasy Games Forum, I drafted Jameer Nelson for you in the first round, and James Jones of Miami U with the second round pick.


----------



## KGFORMVP (May 22, 2003)

*take outlaw, PLEASE!*

I think Minnesota should take Travis Outlaw, hes only 2 in. taller and weighs 54 Lbs. less than 6'7 and 244 lbs wally and everyone is sayin he can play the 2 guard why not outlaw at the two guard, i mean LeBron is a 6'8 PG, why not a 6'9 SG, drafting a HS worked once w/ KG why not try again w/ Travis Outlaw, hes also very quick and athletic somthing the wolves really need and can score, plus he'll be tough for those 6'6 sg's to drive and score on, i think he would be the wolves best choice, plus he would be joining a fellow high schooler gone pro in kg and they could really work well together and kg would help him adjust to the pros, i also like Jerry Holman in the 2nd round not much talent left at 55 and he is the best available and was at the u where flip played


----------



## defenestrator (May 31, 2003)

> Originally posted by <b>Carpe Diem</b>!
> They should take the best player available regardless of position. But do we draft potential or someone who can help right away?


Seems to me that the T'Wolves have got to think long term. Has there ever been a 26th pick that turned a team around? I doubt it. Give them someone they can bring off the bench and develop slowly, and as long as they make decent progress during the year it will be a big psychological boost to the team.

Oh yeah, and would it be best to kill Joe SMith? I can't believe they lost 2 much better draft picks because of this guy, and will lose another 2 picks over the next 2 years. It just doesn't seem right!


----------



## jokeaward (May 22, 2003)

Tony Parker was late first round and Gilbert Arenas was a second-rounder.


----------

